# Considering Bolt with FIOS - what is "copy once"



## jtrain73 (Jan 21, 2004)

After a long gap, the TIVO Bolt has me considering coming back.

I currently have Verizon FIOS for TV and have been trying to research things regarding FIOS on Tivo.

What is "copy once" with respect to cablecard HBO and Fox channels? Can I tune the channels with the Tivo? Record them? Stream them? Download shows to the iPad app?

The downloading of shows to the iPad is a primary selling point to me for Tivo as the FIOS app does not allow for that, I can stream DVR recordings now, but don't always have good signal during my commute.

Any other gotchas from FIOS users? This will replace our primary DVR, so I need the service to be rock solid.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Copy Once refers to the CCI Byte. It essentially requires all CableLabs certified devices to prevent the copying of a recording made on the Tivo to another device. However, there is precedent within the Cable industry that a "move" is not a violation of Copy Once. Accordingly, Tivo added that ability to the iOS app, perhaps a 6-12 months ago to allow "moving" recordings from a Tivo to an iOS device. This "move" requires that the source recording be deleted from the Tivo once the transfer to the iOS device is complete.

tl;dr. The Tivo iOS app does allow downloading Copy Once recordings. However, it also requires that the original recording be deleted from the Tivo after the transfer is complete.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Copy once allows you to stream, but limits downloading. For Android, you cannot download at all, which iOS will allow you to "move" the recording from the Tivo to the device. It cannot be moved back.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Some of the cable DVRs have a system where you can "check out" protected recordings to mobile devices, rather then permanently move them. So you can for example copy a show to a mobile device and it is marked as unwatchable on the main DVR. But when you delete it from the mobile device it reenables the recording on the main DVR. They also have an automatic expiration system where a recording checked out on a mobile device will automatically expire after X days and reenable the main DVR recording.

You can still never have an active copy of the same recording on multiple devices at the same time, which is what the CCI byte prevents, but this system makes it much easier to choose which device you want to watch the recording on. I wish TiVo would develop a similar system as it would make moving protected shows to a mobile device a lot less permanent.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

jtrain73 said:


> What is "copy once" with respect to cablecard HBO and Fox channels? Can I tune the channels with the Tivo? Record them? Stream them? Download shows to the iPad app?
> 
> The downloading of shows to the iPad is a primary selling point to me for Tivo as the FIOS app does not allow for that, I can stream DVR recordings now, but don't always have good signal during my commute.
> 
> Any other gotchas from FIOS users? This will replace our primary DVR, so I need the service to be rock solid.


Copy once shows (HBO, Max, Fox cable channels) can be watched, recorded, and streamed from Tivo device to Tivo device. They can't be copied/duplicated between Tivo devices.

The iOS app allows for "Premium Sideloading" which means it can transfer Copy-Once shows to the iOS device, but it will delete it from the DVR. Nothing prevents you from re-recording the show if you wish.

However, I don't think Premium Sideloading works with the Bolt yet. Android app support is pending as well.


----------



## drooplug (Dec 6, 2015)

I have FIOS and switched to the Bolt about a month ago. You will not have access to ondemand or the music channels. You probably won't get pay per view either. Otherwise, the Bolt is superior to their equipment.


----------



## Robbo1 (Oct 31, 2015)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> However, I don't think Premium Sideloading works with the Bolt yet. Android app support is pending as well.


No Premium sideloading for me to the Ipad on Cablevision yet (it was a key selling point for me too). Cablevision has almost all channels beyond broadcast basic flagged as copy once. I have not actually seen anyone confirm that they have Premium sideloading working on the Bolt with any cable provider. Tivo tech support was not helpful when I inquired saying that it is the provider's decision to allow that or not.

Someone speculated that this could be enabled on the Bolt when they get OOH streaming worked out. Hope so.


----------



## Grinner21 (Sep 29, 2015)

drooplug said:


> I have FIOS and switched to the Bolt about a month ago. You will not have access to ondemand or the music channels. You probably won't get pay per view either. Otherwise, the Bolt is superior to their equipment.


I have FIOS too and I get the Music channels - I just enabled them. It's a "No" for on-demand, as you said.

From what I understand, you can get PPV, you just have to know which channel it is going to be on and call them to pay for it. Then enable that channel and watch the event. I don't do PPV so never have actually tried that.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

drooplug said:


> I have FIOS and switched to the Bolt about a month ago. You will not have access to ondemand or the music channels. You probably won't get pay per view either. Otherwise, the Bolt is superior to their equipment.


Hi,
If you are on Fios and not getting the music channels, there is something wrong with your account. I just double checked and they are all there and working. Also, getting PPV is a bit iffy, but several have reported being able to get some PPV events on their Tivos. On Demand is not an option however, although there have been periodic rumors that this was "coming". Personally, I seriously doubt this.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

The Music channels are no different than the video channels on FiOS. And with Dolby Digital Audio like all of the SD and HD channels. I've always been able to view/listen to music channels on FiOS from my TiVos. But I typically remove them from my channel list.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

jtrain73 said:


> The downloading of shows to the iPad is a primary selling point to me for Tivo as the FIOS app does not allow for that, I can stream DVR recordings now, but don't always have good signal during my commute.


You need to add the Cinemax channels to HBO and Fox channels.

Is it primarily HBO and Fox channels that you want to watch during your commute?

Because other than those few channels TiVo makes it quite easy to download shows. I'm on Android and I don't download directly from TiVo to my phone or tablet. However, what I do quite a bit of is use a tool called KMTTG to download shows to my PC. Once there KMTTG facilitates editing out all commercials and re-encoding to a host of other formats among which are several profiles specifically for Apple products. (Search KMTTG on these forums.)

For me, that alone would be a big selling point for going with TiVo.

I was on FiOS with TiVo for seven years and it was a great experience. I miss it since I moved.


----------

